# Complete AV Block in Patient with pacemaker



## VAL1123 (May 14, 2015)

If a patient has a pacemaker is the complete AV block now history only, or still a codable diagnosis for an IP?


----------



## emcee101 (May 18, 2015)

I would still code the AV block because the pacemaker is not treating the AV block, it is treating the symptoms of the AV block which is still present even after the pacemaker is inserted. I would also code V45.01 to show that the patient is s/p pacemaker implant.


----------



## KaylaR2007 (Jun 7, 2015)

if the reason for the pacemaker was AV block then you would only code the pacemaker status v45.01


----------

